# Flaxseed Oil



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

My mom had Flaxseed oil in her medical kit. Apparently I used them. Now I just wanna know if its safe for my hedgie to use. I threw some on his kibble last night and he didn't do as much number 2's as usual, and he didn't eat as much as usual. 

Could this be him adjusting to it, or should I stop using it?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If its just pure flaxseed oil then it should be okay. It probably where hes adjusting. 
I use flaxseed oil on holly's biscuit twice a week, helps with their dry skin. The first two maybe 3 times this did happen with her.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! It’s definitely not uncommon for something new to offset them for a day or two. Like Ria said, it’ll it’s pure flaxseed, many hedgie owners do supplement once or twice a week, so go for it, but only if he adjusts to a liking toward it!
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Awesome, thank you. Yeah its pure Flaxseed oil. I'll keep a close eye on him. 

Just for incase, if he doesn't like it or grow accustomed to it, what can I use instead to help with his dry skin? Since when I pick him up and hold him in my hand, I can see dandruff on my palm where he was. He also scratches himself alot.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I haven’t done much research into this, but I use a topical oil and brush it into her quills to get it to her skin. The problem with that is that it’s sometimes difficult to reach to her skin, so I usually only end up applying it during her baths, since it’s easier to brush in. I’m not sure excatly what is in the oil I have, but it’s an all natural, sensitive skin type of deal.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You can rub coconut oil on their backs, it also works for tattered ears, sometimes olive oil mixed in the water you washed them in helps - with oils always watch for a reaction, although these oils are safe for them, some react with red skin ect. Hypocare spray works you rub it in their backs, to get to the skin.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Alright. If the flaxeed doesn't work, I'll try the topical oil, coconut oil, and olive oil. I'll check for reactions and anything out of the ordinary too. 

So the coconut oil and topical oil, is it also once a week I rub it into the quils or do I do it once a month when I bath him? 

And the olive oil is in the bath water so its once a month.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Coconut oil I know can be used once a week, not sure about the topical oil its likely to be the same, but wait for Aj.t to tell you. 

Most oils for hedgehogs are fine, jurt never give them or touch them with tea tree oil as its toxic. Others can cause small reactions depending on the hog but tea treaa oil should never be used for them. Just to make sure you know.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Christina could probably use it more often, but I only use the “conditioner” I think the bottle calls it (pretty sure it’s an olive oil based mix but I’ll post exactly what it is soon) when I bathe her since she’s already wet. I don’t see why it would be harmful in any way to use it more often, I’ve just never done it.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Alright, thank you very much. The coconut oil, do I just brush I into his quils while he's dry? Not rinse it off at all? 

And Tea Tree Oil is out of the question, got it, thank you.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea thats what I got told to do anyway. If you see a reaction rinse it off as soon as you see it. Or for peace of mind brush it on then go over it with a brush or two with water

You coud do patch test, and see if your comfortable doing so, if they do react all you need to is rinse it and keep an eye on it, if it doent go or calm down in a day or two then you'd need a vet visit to make sure its okay ir see if they can give you anything to help.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Alright will do, thank you!


----------

